# Koko is 4 months old and I have cute pics -enjoy



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

Koko is doing really well - except for the landshark puppy attitude. We start our obedience classes next week and I think we are going to have no problems. She has been a great dog! I have snapped a few pictures tonight of my girls!! Enjoy


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the pic of the 3 of you! Good luck with your classes!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

She looks so evil in the first picture...

And I like the last picture too.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Love the last picture...how did you all do that at the same time rofl


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the last pick is a classic.


----------



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

kennajo said:


> Love the last picture...how did you all do that at the same time rofl


I make a very high pitched whistling noise that makes Koko turn her sideways everytime. So my wife and kids joined in for a cute picture!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite is pic #3.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG pic #1 she has this land shark look like "come on I dare you to walk by" :wild: #3 is very cute!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute overload!


----------

